# help! with training



## nmorrison (Jun 10, 2019)

Our Petra is 10 wks old. She is picking up on simple commands pretty good but when I use treats and then stop giving treats she goes into " shark mode" and bites uncontrollably. How do I train with out her going crazy! also a new vizsla owner any tips would be helpful.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, you've trained her now to shark attack when she performs and you do not treat! Stop treating, or at least, every time. Keep her guessing when she'll get it. Otherwise, she'll do it for the treat and not for you.

More than treats, though, V's are addicted to your love and attention, do not minimize the reinforcing effects of a simple, hearty "GOOD GIRL!", or a "YAY!" and a quick smooch.


----------



## nmorrison (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for the information. It has been really helpful.


----------

